# Angeln skillen schneller mit Patch 2.4?



## Mr. Jonson (1. April 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor ungefähr zwei Wochen angefangen Angeln zu skillen. Zuerst habe ich bis Fertigkeitslevel 180 geskillt und dann erstmal eine kleine Pause eingelegt um mir den neuen Content anzusehen. Bis zur Fertigkeitsstufe 180 hat die Anzahl an Fischen die ich für einen Punkt gebraucht habe sehr gut mit dieser Webseite übereingestimmt:
http://www.schneehasen.org/Angeln.htm
D.h. mit 180 Fertigkeitspunkten habe ich 5 oder mit Glück 4 Fische gebraucht um einen Skillpunkt zu bekommen.

Gestern Nacht habe ich dann zum erstenmal seit Erscheinen von Patch 2.4. wieder zur Angel gegriffen und in Ogrimmar schnell auf 192 geskillt. Auffälligerweise habe ich da nur 3 Fische bzw. für die letzen paar PUnkte ab 188 (laut dem obigen Guide braucht man da 6 Fische) 4 Fische gebraucht.

Ist irgendjemand sonst bereits ähnliches aufgefallen?
Ist das vielleicht eine nicht dokumentierte Änderung mit dem Patch?
Oder gibt es für Angeln skillen auch so etwas wie einen Ruhebonus?

Hoffe mal dass mir da jemand weiterhelfen kann!


----------



## Meela (2. April 2008)

Hallo Jonson!

Ich habe vor etwa einem halben Jahr bei einem meiner Chars angeln hochgeskillt und es war sehr viel Zeit die ich ins das Skillen stecken musste.
Nun skille ich Angeln auch mit einem anderen Char (bin gerade etwa bei Skill 285) und ich musste - so wie du - feststellen, dass es sich nun schneller skillen lässt.
Während ich mit dem einen Char vor Skill 300 etwa 10 erfolgreiche Fänge für einen Punkt braucht, so brauche ich jetzt etwa nur noch 5. (Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass die Fische öfter entkommen, aber kann mich auch täuschen.)

Hoffentlich betrifft diese Änderung auch das Skillen nach 300 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hight (2. April 2008)

hi wir kennen uns zwar nicht aber kannst du mir vielleicht mal behilflich sein


----------



## Mandaril (18. April 2008)

Hallo, habe meinen Angelskill auf ca. 320 und brauche wie bei der oben genannten Website 10+ Fische um einen Skillpunkt zu bekommen, vieleicht sind die Skillpunkte unter 300 etwas anders verteilt worden.
Naja bei mir geht es leider nicht schneller, stehe immer in darnassus und warte auf inv für BGs

MGG

Mandaril


----------



## angrydope (24. April 2008)

@ mandaril

das könnte vllt doch daran liegen, dass du in darnassus angelst ... ist ja nunmal ein altes gebiet und angeln +300 gabs da ja noch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--- reine vermutung ---

skillsteigerung in der scherbenwelt schneller, da es sich um 300+ gebiete handelt!

was dem entgegenspricht: habe in sw geangelt bis 300 und mit wenig fängen viel skillpunkte erreicht!

ich werde heute mal weiterangeln und darauf achten (angel in zangar oder terrokar)


----------



## [DM]Zottel (28. April 2008)

es ist komplett egal wo du angeln skillst. Ich hab aus reiner Langeweile in OG einen Char von 300-350 geskillt in den Wartepausen für Arena 2x2.


----------



## Kono (shat) (11. Mai 2008)

bis skill 275 oder 300(bin mir nicht mehr so sicher) sind es 7 fische 
danach braucht man defintiv 10 fische, oder was man sonst so ausm wasser angelt


----------



## Isegrim (11. Mai 2008)

http://www.wowwiki.com/Fishing#Increasing_Fishing_Skill



> Increasing Fishing Skill
> 
> Gaining skill in fishing is almost exactly the opposite of most other professions. Fishing in a more difficult area does NOT increase the chance of gaining skill points from each fish caught. In fact, the odds of increasing your skill level actually decrease if you fish for higher-level fish because you can only gain skill if you are successful in catching the fish. The chance of catching a fish on a specific cast decreases with the difficulty of the area you're fishing in. Therefore, it is not just possible, but actually easier to level fishing in a beginning area. However, many people do level fishing in more difficult areas, as this allows them to catch better fish to level Cooking with.
> 
> ...


----------

